# Pittsburgh Walleye Fishing



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone hit the local rivers or lakes for walleye? Be nice to spend a few hours a week catching fish rather than spending 2 each way to catch a limit on Erie in 30 minutes.

Not looking for hot spots, General info on where you guys fish. Creek mouths, dams, rock ledges, time of year etc.

Ex: “we do really well hitting the creek mouths jigging minnows in May”


Appreciate it.

I’ve tried for some fish a few trips and we only had one to show.


----------



## Piedmontprowler (Oct 1, 2012)

I do well on the Ohio, I have my best luck trolling crankbait on ledges, bars, dropoffs, current breaks. The river fish are very current dependent. Also vertical jigging deep structure is good certain times.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

They got eyes in steeltown????


----------



## BRB (Jan 29, 2011)

Also in the area....best ramps that are safe for 21ft boat?


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

In the spring time below any of the dams or creek mouths are good for eyes. A simple jig with curly tail in white or chartreuse is really all you need. Minnows make a big difference too. The launch at 13th street in sharpsburg is usually decent and has docks in. However, I am guessing the docks got damaged because they haven't been in for a while. The south side launch is ok, but gets crowded. There is also one below emsworth dam that was ok, but I haven't been there in a couple of years. Lock 2 and 3 on the allegheny are hot spots from shore. Lock 2 in front of the crows nest is popular before the docks go in. 
In the summer we get them jigging bridge piers, creek mouths and dams, and also just trolling around. Hot n tots are good to troll, I like a braided line to pull out of snags easier. We've caught walleye and sauger right downtown by the point. 
Guys do really well at night in the fall it seems too I just don't have the time to go.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

When I worked in Ambridge, I was TOLD that there was no need to drive to Erie,,,,, 
Just fish for eyes here;
https://www.google.com/maps/place/E...e71ff1d0ed3861!8m2!3d40.5050172!4d-80.0886275

Never tried it there,,,, but there were 7 keeper eyes over 18" taken out of a feeder hole, farther down river. (& some 'Poor-mans-Lobster' ;>)
Here's our 2;


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

The rivers in Pittsburgh have some of the best walleye fishing there is. The beat time for the rivers is late October or early November. Creek chubs or leadcore and cranks is all you need. If you want to.have a blast go fish at alcosan in November never know what your gonna catch or how big it will be.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> They got eyes in steeltown????


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Team Warrior said:


> The rivers in Pittsburgh have some of the best walleye fishing there is. The beat time for the rivers is late October or early November. Creek chubs or leadcore and cranks is all you need. If you want to.have a blast go fish at alcosan in November never know what your gonna catch or how big it will be.



Alcosan,,,,,,,, lmbo,,,,,

"Every flush in Pittsburgh and 82 nearby municipalities is supposed to end up at _Alcosan's_ plant along the Ohio River, but for decades it's been ..."

& GO FIGURE,,,,,,,,, how many people DRINK that River!? ;>)


----------

